# monter son propre Mac



## Macintouch (29 Juillet 2002)

salut!

est-il possible de monter son propore Mac? je sais que ça se fait souvent du côté PC...et chez nous?

merci


----------



## mercutio (29 Juillet 2002)

Il suffirait de pouvoir acheter une carte mère et un (deux ?) processeur.
malheureusement il est impossible d'en trouver sur le marché, Apple ne cède pas de licence Rom et bios aux constructeurs de carte mère.

 une tour G4 à 1 Ghz à 1000 euros ?  .


----------



## deadlocker (29 Juillet 2002)

Du temps des clones, c'était possible, j'ai un numéro de Macworld qui avait fait un dossier complet...

Donc tu devrais pouvoir trouver des piêces pour des 604... Cela doit être très très RARE...

Sinon, tu peux monter une boiboite  pour ton Mac  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------

